# Mac OS 9.0.4 et lecteur DVD



## Samigina (8 Mai 2000)

Je suis tout à fait content de cette mise a jour de macOS 9 à ceci prêt que depuis son installation, l'application lecteur DVD m'affiche toujours ce message d'erreur : "Lecteur DVD Apple n'est pas compatible avec cet ordinateur". Je suis un peu embeter d'avoir debourser de l'argent en plus pour un lecteur DVD et ne pas pouvoir regarder mes films preferes... Si kelkun pouvait m'aider à trouver une solution, merci beaucoup.


----------



## JackSim (9 Mai 2000)

Tu as bien mis à jour ton lecteur DVD en version 2.2 ?

Quel modèle de Mac as-tu ?

------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## Samigina (9 Mai 2000)

JackSim je voulais preciser mais ct trop tard que j'avais un G3 W&B et que donc la mise a jour 2.2 du lecteur ne peut s'installer...


----------



## JackSim (9 Mai 2000)

Alors tu trouveras ici http://www.opuscc.com/download/  un patch qui te permettra d'installer la version 2.2 (anglaise, en tous cas, car je ne pense pas que la patch marche sur la version française) sur ton G3.

J'espère que ça t'aidera.


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## Samigina (10 Mai 2000)

merci beaucoup de ton aide mais le lecteur americain ne s'installe ke sur un systeme us ke je n'ai pas, et le passe ne s'utilise qu'une fois le logiciel installe...comme je ne peux pas l'installer le probleme reste entier ...mais bon merci beaucoup de ton aide tout de meme a+


----------



## JackSim (10 Mai 2000)

Alors si tu te sens l'âme d'un "bidouilleur", télécharge Tome Viewer ftp://ftp.macresource.com/tomeviewer-13d3.sit et installe manuellement les composants du lecteur DVD anglais en décompressant le fichier Tome.


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## Samigina (10 Mai 2000)

merci beaucoup de ton aide, je vais essayer ce que tu as dit et puis bah sinon je v faire un sitting devant chez apple


----------



## Samigina (12 Mai 2000)

bon ben g bien tout installe mais le patch me dit ke tous les composants ne sont pas presents...tu penses que les gestionnaires ATI sont a mettre en version US pour que le patch marche?


----------



## JackSim (12 Mai 2000)

C'est bien possible, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait clocher à part cela...


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## Samigina (12 Mai 2000)

arf je ne sais plus que faire meme avec ces gestionnaire ATI version US il me met toujoiurs ce message d'erreur : "Sorry, the Patch was unsuccessfull. The contents of this file are different from what was excpected." bon ben je donne ma langue au chat...:


----------



## Lonesome Boy (13 Mai 2000)

Quand t'as ce message avec un patch, c'est que soit la version du logiciel à patcher n'est pas bonne, soit ce n'est pas la même langue (plus rare dans ce cas), soit tu as bidouillé le fichier avec ResEdit. Vérifie donc bien que la version correspond.


----------



## Samigina (13 Mai 2000)

bah je n'ai pas bidoiuille avec resedit et puis bah g pris la version us que donne apple donc je vois pas ou je me suis plante...enfin que de galere merci pour ton aide


----------

